
Phil Schiller on App Store Upgrade Pricing, Echo-Like Devices, Swift - heisenbit
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/features/phil-schiller-upgrade-pricing-google-home-amazon-echo-swift-1690180
======
heisenbit
Upgrade pricing and/or subscriptions would make a huge difference to the app
store. Particularly to the Mac app store where there is not an infinite number
of customers.

